# Having suggested that I go . . .



## VenusEnvy

I have asked a question regarding this construction in the past, but my example sentence here is a little more complicated than my last.

Here we go:
- With my boss *having suggested * that I go to the meeting, and *my not going*, it could be misconstrued as insubordination.
- *My refusing * to go to the meeting could be viewed as insubordination.


Firstly, I'm having trouble untangling the sentence in English. Does this make sense? 
Secondly, I'm still having issues with the gerunds here. How would you translate the bolded words? Ufhh!


----------



## Rayines

Hola, Venusita:
Te puedo dar una mano con los tiempos, pero no con el vocabulario. Ahí va lo mío:

-Habiéndome sugerido mi jefe que fuera a la reunión, y al no ir yo, esto podría ser (misconstrued?=participio en castellano de no sé qué verbo) como (desobediencia?).

-Mi rechazo a ir a la reunión podría ser visto como (desobediencia).

Bueno, como ves, no estoy segura del vocabulario, pero creo que sí con los tiempos.


----------



## astronauta

-El no atender la junta que mi jefe me sugirio, se puede malinterpretar como una insubordinacion.

-Mi objecion de ir a la junta puede ser vista como una insubordinacion.


----------



## panjandrum

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I have asked a question regarding this construction in the past, but my example sentence here is a little more complicated than my last.
> 
> Here we go:
> - With my boss *having suggested *that I go to the meeting, and *my not going*, it could be misconstrued as insubordination.
> - *My refusing *to go to the meeting could be viewed as insubordination.
> 
> 
> Firstly, I'm having trouble untangling the sentence in English. Does this make sense?
> Secondly, I'm still having issues with the gerunds here. How would you translate the bolded words? Ufhh!


I can only comment on your "firstly".  If I had to say something close to your original, it would be:
*My boss having suggested that I go to the meeting, my not going could be misconstrued as insubordination.*

But to be honest, I can't imagine this sentence appearing anywhere for real.


----------



## Rayines

Creo que podría ser la traducción de astronauta vegetariana, perfectamente. Le da como otra vuelta a la cuestión, probablemente así es como deba usarse.


----------



## astronauta

Rayines querid@ gracias, asi es como traduzco yo. Leo el trozo completo, lo revuelvo en mi cabeza y lo expreso.

Pienso que al ttraducir literal y en orden se caen en los horrendos errores que ahora llevan las peliculas dobladas....

Saludos a ti y a tu bella tierra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> -*El * no atender la junta que mi jefe me sugirio, se puede malinterpretar como una insubordinacion.


Ok, ok, ok . . . . ahora me pongo un poco confundida. ¿Por qué no dice, "Al no atender..."? ¿Los dos son opciones adecuadas? Si no, ¿Me puede dar unos ejemplos más usando esta construción? ¡Gracias de antemano!

(Gracias a todos.)



			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> But to be honest, I can't imagine this sentence appearing anywhere for real.


Well then, how would you imagine it? That is, how would you say it? (I hope those few words give you an idea of what I want to convey.) How would you say it?


I swear, sometimes my mother tongue gives me as many problems as the "tongues" I am learning!


----------



## Rayines

> ahora me pongo un poco confundida. ¿Por qué no dice, "Al no atender..."?


*Hola, Venus: tal como lo plantea astronauta veg. es "el no atender" (=el hecho de no atender, yo diría más bien asistir/concurrir), es el sujeto de la oración: ese hecho se puede malinterpretar, etc., etc.....*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, Venus: tal como lo plantea astronauta veg. es "el no atender" (=el hecho de no atender, yo diría más bien asistir/concurrir), es el sujeto de la oración: ese hecho se puede malinterpretar, etc., etc.....*


Ahh, Inés, ¡Qué explicación clara!

¿Puedes pensar de más ejemplos de esta constructión? Lo siento por pedir, pero me ayudaría más entender . . .


----------



## elroy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, ok . . . . ahora me pongo un poco confundida. ¿Por qué no dice, "Al no atender..."? ¿Los dos son opciones adecuadas? Si no, ¿Me puede dar unos ejemplos más usando esta construción? ¡Gracias de antemano!
> 
> (Gracias a todos.)



Venus,

Esa estructura corresponde a la estructura siguiente en inglés:

That + noun clause
(El + cláusula)

That it is hot is nothing new.
El que hace calor no es nada nuevo.

That I like you is no secret.
El que me gustas no es un secreto.

That he came to the party was a bad idea.
El que vino a la fiesta fue una mala idea. 

That it would rain is a small possibility.
El que llueva es una pequeña posibilidad.

That he would come to my house pleased me.
El que viniera a mi casa me hizo placer.

Espero que te sirvan esos ejemplos.  Como ves el verbo de la cláusula puede ser en el indicativo o en el subjuntivo.

Quizá te ayude añadir "fact that" ("hecho de")

The (fact that) it is hot is nothing new.
El (hecho de) que hace calro no es nada nuevo.

A veces se debería sustuir otras palabras por "fact."

The possibility that it would rain is small.
La posibilidad de que llueva es pequeña.

Espero haberte ayudado. 



> Well then, how would you imagine it? That is, how would you say it? (I hope those few words give you an idea of what I want to convey.) How would you say it?



Let't see.  The sentence sounded a little stilted to me as well.  Here's what I'd say.

My boss's suggestion that I go to the meeting and my failure to go could be misconstrued as insubordination.

A less preferable alternative (to me): 

(The fact) that my boss suggested that I go to the meeting and that I did not go could be misconstrued as insubordination.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ahh, elroy. You're my savior!    Thanks.


----------



## elroy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ahh, Inés, ¡Qué explicación clara!    *¡Muy bien hecho!*
> 
> ¿Puedes pensar *en  * más ejemplos de esta constructión? Lo  siento por  pedir*los*, pero *eso  * me ayudaría más * (o "(ellos) me ayudarían")  a  * entender . . .



Algunas correcciones/sugerencias.  Tu frase sonó un poco "inglés."


----------



## VenusEnvy

Elroy: I thought about saying "pensar en" instead of "pensar de". But, I remember a thread describing the difference between the two (I think the thread involved Jactina).

Cierto, o ¿no? . . . 
"Pensar en" - to think about
"Pensar de" - to think of

Also, one doesn't say, "Lo siento por..." to mean, "I'm sorry for..."??


 


Y, gracias por las correcciones.


----------



## elroy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ahh, elroy. You're my savior!    Thanks.



*Your having given me* this compliment and *my having reflected * on its implications, I must acknowledge that my elaboration brought me closer to understanding the topic as well.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ten paciencia, ok? Voy a intentar . . .     



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> *Your having given me* this compliment and *my having reflected * on its implications, I must acknowledge that my elaboration brought me closer to understanding the topic as well.



El que me hayas dado este saludo y al reflejar yo sobre sus implicaciones, debo reconocer que mi elaboración me llegó al entender el tema también.

Oye, ¿Qué tal eso?


----------



## elroy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Elroy: I thought about saying "pensar en" instead of "pensar de". But, I remember a thread describing the difference between the two (I think the thread involved Jactina).
> 
> Cierto, o ¿no? . . .
> "Pensar en" - to think about
> "Pensar de" - to think of
> 
> Also, one doesn't say, "Lo siento por..." to mean, "I'm sorry for..."??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y, gracias por las correcciones.



Hm...I can't say that I've ever thought of (about?   ) a definitive difference between "pensar en" and "pensar de."  What I _can _ say is that my initial reaction was that it should be "pensar en" in this case.  (I could, of course, be wrong.)  Perhaps we should wait for the confirmation of a native or begin a new thread.   

"Lo siento" literally means "I feel [am sorry about] it" and is used when the thing you're apologizing about has already been mentioned.  However, when you are just introducing the cause of your contriteness, you normally use the structure "Siento + infinitive" (which makes sense, right?).  

"Lo siento por" could be possible but includes an ambiguous "it" and is redundant at best: I feel (am sorry about) it because...


----------



## elroy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ten paciencia, ok? Voy a intentar . . .
> 
> 
> 
> El que me *has  * (es un hecho, no se trata ni de una reacción ni de una situación hipotética)  dado este saludo y al *reflexionar  * (reflejar: reflect like a mirror or a lake)  yo sobre sus implicaciones, debo reconocer que mi elaboración me *acercó  * (llegar: to arrive; acercar: to bring closer) *a  * (¿por qué el articuló?)  entender (yo diría más bien "dominar")  el tema también.
> 
> Oye, ¿Qué tal eso?



¡Muy bien hecho!


----------



## panjandrum

With my boss *having suggested *that I go to the meeting, and *my not going*, it could be misconstrued as insubordination.
- *My refusing *to go to the meeting could be viewed as insubordination.



			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> *My boss having suggested that I go to the meeting, my not going could be misconstrued as insubordination.*
> But to be honest, I can't imagine this sentence appearing anywhere for real.


I was afraid you'd ask - and I see that Elroy has answered for me already, but as I have been working on this all night 

*As my boss had suggested I go to the meeting, my refusal to go could be viewed as insubordination.*


----------



## rayb

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hola, Venusita:
> Te puedo dar una mano con los tiempos, pero no con el vocabulario. Ahí va lo mío:
> 
> -Habiéndome sugerido mi jefe que fuera a la reunión, y al no ir yo, esto podría ser (misconstrued?=participio en castellano de no sé qué verbo) como (desobediencia?).
> 
> -Mi rechazo a ir a la reunión podría ser visto como (desobediencia).
> 
> Bueno, como ves, no estoy segura del vocabulario, pero creo que sí con los tiempos.


 
Quizás mejor: "desacato"


----------



## rayb

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> -El no atender la junta que mi jefe me sugirio, se puede malinterpretar como una insubordinacion.
> 
> -Mi objecion de ir a la junta puede ser vista como una insubordinacion.


 
En rigor, se debiera decir concurrir o asistir a una reunión. En efecto, según la nunca bien ponderada RAE:

*atender**.*(Del lat. _attendĕre_).*1.* tr. Esperar o aguardar.*2.* tr. Acoger favorablemente, o satisfacer un deseo, ruego o mandato. U. t. c. intr.*3.* intr. Aplicar voluntariamente el entendimiento a un objeto espiritual o sensible. U. t. c. tr.*4.* intr. Tener en cuenta o en consideración algo.*5.* intr. Mirar por alguien o algo, o cuidar de él o de ello. U. t. c. tr.*6.* intr. Dicho de un animal: *llamarse.* _El perro perdido atiende __por__ Rayo._*7.* intr._ Impr._ Leer para sí el original de un escrito, con el fin de ver si está conforme con él la prueba que va leyendo en voz alta el corrector.¶MORF. conjug. c. _entender._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ Además junta, se utiza mucho menos que reunión. Quizás por aquello de las juntas militares ​


----------



## belén

Hola Elroy, 

Me he permitido corregirte, dado que, aunque tu explicación es excelente, hay algunas frases que me suenan demasiado antinaturales y se pueden expresar exactamente igual modificándolas un poquito. He escrito algunas opciones para cada frase poniéndolas por orden de más a menos natural. Por otra parte, decirte que me parece que no se puede usar "El que + indicativo"

Saludos,
Belén



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> That it is hot is nothing new.
> El que hace calor no es nada nuevo.
> 
> *No es nada nuevo que hace calor.*
> *No es nada nuevo que esté haciendo calor.*
> *El que haga calor no es nada nuevo.*
> 
> That I like you is no secret.
> El que me gustas no es un secreto.
> 
> *No es ningún secreto que me gustas.*
> *Que me gustas no es un secreto.*
> 
> 
> That he came to the party was a bad idea.
> El que vino a la fiesta fue una mala idea.
> 
> *Fue una mala idea que viniera a la fiesta
> **El que viniera a la fiesta fue una mala idea.*
> *Fue una mala idea el que viniera a la fiesta.*
> 
> That it would rain is a small possibility.
> El que llueva es una pequeña posibilidad.
> 
> *Hay pocas posibilidades de que llueva.*
> *Hay una pequeña posibilidad de que llueva.*
> 
> That he would come to my house pleased me.
> El que viniera a mi casa me hizo placer.
> 
> *Fue muy agradable/placentero que viniera a mi casa.*
> *Que viniera a mi casa fue muy agradable/placentero.*
> *El que viniera a mi casa fue muy agradable/placentero.*


----------



## Rayines

*Uyy!!, me perdí todo el hilo, porque no me llegaron los mensajes a mi correo, que es como me entero de que hubo respuestas. Voy por orden: *


> ¿Puedes pensar de más ejemplos de esta construcción? Lo siento por pedir, pero me ayudaría más entender . . . **


*Me quedé pensando en esta pregunta.... Si el ejemplo que pedías era usando un equivalente a "el hecho de que...", te los dio elroy correctamente (previas correcciones de Belén).*

*Y si el ejemplo que pedías era uno como el de la oración inicial, bueno, a mí me costaba dártelo en inglés, y al del "savior" le haría sólo un retoque (siguiendo el modelo inicial):






With you having given me

Click to expand...

*


> this compliment and *my having reflected *on its implications, I must acknowledge that my elaboration brought me closer to understanding the topic as well.


*Igualmente, elroy y VenusE, si lo piensan, en el ejemplo inicial hay una connotación de causalidad, u oposición (el jefe le dijo que fuera, pero la persona no lo hizo), que en el ejemplo de elroy no se da: el hacer los cumplidos y haber reflexionado son dos cosas pares, que suceden al mismo tiempo. Bueno...es así como sucede en este foro, no?*
*Pero, elroy, quizás podríamos pensarlo de esta manera hipotética:*
*"With you giving me this compliment and my not reflecting on its implication, it could be considered as a sign of conceit". (Qué tal?)*
*UHUH..(sorry my English).  *


----------



## Rayines

Una cosita más: Después de "el (hecho de) que" va subjuntivo>>>>>>>>"hayas" 
(como como ya lo dijo Belén).
Y "compliment" lo interpreto más como "cumplido" en este caso.


----------



## elroy

panjandrum said:
			
		

> With my boss *having suggested *that I go to the meeting, and *my not going*, it could be misconstrued as insubordination.
> - *My refusing *to go to the meeting could be viewed as insubordination.
> 
> I was afraid you'd ask - and I see that Elroy has answered for me already, but as I have been working on this all night
> 
> *As my boss had suggested I go to the meeting, my refusal to go could be viewed as insubordination.*


 
I said "failure" instead of "refusal" because the sentence does not indicate anything about intent: it simply states that the person did not go.  "Failure" is neutral while "refusal" is not.


----------



## elroy

belen said:
			
		

> Hola Elroy,
> 
> Me he permitido corregirte, dado que, aunque tu explicación es excelente, hay algunas frases que me suenan demasiado antinaturales y se pueden expresar exactamente igual modificándolas un poquito. He escrito algunas opciones para cada frase poniéndolas por orden de más a menos natural. Por otra parte, decirte que me parece que no se puede usar "El que + indicativo"
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
¡Muchas gracias!

Ya sabía que las frases no sonaban excelentes, pero solamente quería explicar la estructura gramatical.  Sin embargo, te agradezco desde luego *el que*  nos recuerdes que tales estructuras no son naturales.

Gracias también por avisarme de que "el que" no admite el indicativo.


----------



## elroy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Uyy!!, me perdí todo el hilo, porque no me llegaron los mensajes a mi correo, que es como me entero de que hubo respuestas. Voy por orden: Me quedé pensando en esta pregunta.... Si el ejemplo que pedías era usando un equivalente a "el hecho de que...", te los dio elroy correctamente (previas correcciones de Belén).*
> 
> *Y si el ejemplo que pedías era uno como el de la oración inicial, bueno, a mí me costaba dártelo en inglés, y al del "savior" le haría sólo un retoque (siguiendo el modelo inicial):**Igualmente, elroy y VenusE, si lo piensan, en el ejemplo inicial hay una connotación de causalidad, u oposición (el jefe le dijo que fuera, pero la persona no lo hizo), que en el ejemplo de elroy no se da: el hacer los cumplidos y haber reflexionado son dos cosas pares, que suceden al mismo tiempo. Bueno...es así como sucede en este foro, no?*
> *Pero, elroy, quizás podríamos pensarlo de esta manera hipotética:*
> *"With you giving me this compliment and my not reflecting on its implication, it could be considered as a sign of conceit". (Qué tal?)*
> *UHUH..(sorry my English).  *


 
No me gusta "with you having."  No pienso que sea gramaticalmente correcto, por lo cual dije "your having" - pero eso no es nuestra tema así que dejémoslo.

No pienso que se trate de causalidad.  El que el jefe le haya dicho que fuera no fue la causa por qué no se fue.  En cuanto a la oposición sí tienes razón, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la estructura en sí (o sea, no se trata siempre de una oposición) sino con el contexto específico.

Esa estructura se usa para mencionar las condiciones que han sucedido antes de que suceda otra cosa.  Puede tratarse de oposición, pero también no, como en el ejemplo que dije yo, que por cierto intenté más como broma qué como comparación con la frase original.   

Bueno, tu sugerencia también me suena rara.  Yo diría "Your giving me this compliment and my not reflecting on its implications could be considered a sign of conceit."

En cuanto a lo del hipotético:  Me gustaría subrayar que las condiciones no son hipotéticas, sino que la conclusión sí lo puede ser.  O sea, cuando se dice "The bell having rung, we went to class" es cierto que el timbre sí ha sonado.  En ese caso el resultado tampoco es hipotético.  Sí dijéramos "The bell having rung, the students could choose to ignore it and not go to class" sí se trataría de una situación hipotética (aunque esa estructura me suena un poquito rara).

Bueno, te dije muchas cosas - ¡espero que haya quedado claro!


----------



## panjandrum

elroy said:
			
		

> I said "failure" instead of "refusal" because the sentence does not indicate anything about intent: it simply states that the person did not go. "Failure" is neutral while "refusal" is not.


Hmmm - the original post includes "My refusing to go..." - which I took to be further explanation


----------



## Rayines

*Hola elroy: *
*A fuerza de ser sincera, creo que no puedo seguir este tema. Comencé intentando ayudar a VE con los tiempos de verbo, pero me enredé yo misma ( no con los tiempos, creo que eso es correcto), sino con las construcciones en inglés, ya que no es mi fuerte. Así que lo dejo a los especialistas.*
_*Me parece demasiado sutil -y no está a mi alcance- si debe usarse "with you having" o "with your having" igualmente creo que usar uno u otro cambia sustancialmente la 2da. parte de la oración (yo quise reproducir el modelo de la oración inicial). Quizá me quedo con la 3ra. posibilidad, la que planteó panjandrum en #4.*_
_*También cuando hablaba de causalidad, me refería a que el hecho de que fuera visto como desacato (y no el no haber ido), estaba causalmente relacionado con la insistencia del jefe en que fuera. *_
_*Y con hipotético no me refería al análisis de la oración en sí, sino a que estaba -hipotéticamente- planteando una oración como ejemplo.*_
_*Todo bien, elroy , pero no me "da el cuero" (ésta la sabes?) para continuar con el análisis. (Igual no pude evitar hablar bastante, no?)*_
_*Saluditos. *_


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I have asked a question regarding this construction in the past, but my example sentence here is a little more complicated than my last.
> 
> Here we go:
> - With my boss *having suggested * that I go to the meeting, and *my not going*, it could be misconstrued as insubordination.
> - *My refusing * to go to the meeting could be viewed as insubordination.
> 
> 
> Firstly, I'm having trouble untangling the sentence in English. Does this make sense?
> Secondly, I'm still having issues with the gerunds here. How would you translate the bolded words? Ufhh!




Hi Venusina... This sentence in English [the first one] sounds really far-fetched to me...  
In Spanish, I'd say something like this >> _Habiéndome sugerido mi jefe que vaya a la reunión, el hecho de no ir/el que yo no vaya/el hecho de que yo no vaya  puede ser malinterpretado como insubordinación._
La segunda es un poco más clara, y yo diría >> _Mi rechazo a asistir a la reunión puede ser visto como insubordinación._
Saludis!


----------



## VenusEnvy

elroy said:
			
		

> I said "failure" instead of "refusal" because the sentence does not indicate anything about intent: it simply states that the person did not go.  "Failure" is neutral while "refusal" is not.


But, refusal is what I wanted to say due to the fact that it's NOT so neutral.


			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> Hmmm - the original post includes "My refusing to go..." - which I took to be further explanation


Yes, Pan.   



Thanks to Elroy, Inés, Pan, and Belén (and anyone else I forgot) for being so diligent in helping me with this. Thumbs up for all.


----------



## Rayines

Gracias Art., por la aclaración.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yes, Art, beautiful work!   

And, "far-fetched"


----------



## elroy

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Hmmm - the original post includes "My refusing to go..." - which I took to be further explanation


 
Fair enough.  Sorry, I overlooked that.


----------



## elroy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola elroy: *
> *A fuerza de ser sincera, creo que no puedo seguir este tema. Comencé intentando ayudar a VE con los tiempos de verbo, pero me enredé yo misma ( no con los tiempos, creo que eso es correcto), sino con las construcciones en inglés, ya que no es mi fuerte. Así que lo dejo a los especialistas.*
> _*Me parece demasiado sutil -y no está a mi alcance- si debe usarse "with you having" o "with your having" igualmente creo que usar uno u otro cambia sustancialmente la 2da. parte de la oración (yo quise reproducir el modelo de la oración inicial). Quizá me quedo con la 3ra. posibilidad, la que planteó panjandrum en #4.*_
> _*También cuando hablaba de causalidad, me refería a que el hecho de que fuera visto como desacato (y no el no haber ido), estaba causalmente relacionado con la insistencia del jefe en que fuera. *_
> _*Y con hipotético no me refería al análisis de la oración en sí, sino a que estaba -hipotéticamente- planteando una oración como ejemplo.*_
> _*Todo bien, elroy , pero no me "da el cuero" (ésta la sabes?) para continuar con el análisis. (Igual no pude evitar hablar bastante, no?)*_
> _*Saluditos. *_


 
Está bien, Inés, no te preocupes.  Como bien dices hay bastante sutileza en cuanto al tema.  ¡Gracias de todas maneras por ser sincera!


----------

